# 5 5 Gondel Tour Saalbach Hinterglemm Leogang



## heko 600 (12. Mai 2006)

Wer hat die 5 Gondel tour in Saalbach Hinterglemm schon gemacht . würde dort gerne meinen urlaub verbringen lohnt sich das und wie heftig ist die tour (ich bin Gardasee erprobt )


----------



## tobi.ass (10. Februar 2007)

Wie war die Tour letztes Jahr? Werd mich dieses Jahr im Juli dranbegeben mit 5 Leuten und nem Bikeguide! Berichte mal von Technikanspruch, Konditionsanspruch, Dauer, benötigter Ausrüstung ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (10. Februar 2007)

SuFu

Ist ofiziell ein ziemliches Schotterweggebolze, Trails wenige und nicht ganz legal. Ich war bitter enttäuscht von den grünen Hügeln mit Skipisten und Schotterwegen in Massen. Ich würde dort eher nicht mehr hin fahren.
Für Bikeparkfans mit Fokus auf Rampen, Drops und Co ist sicher sehr schön...
Auch fein für Leute die viele Höhenmeter auf Schotterpisten abkurbeln wollen.


----------



## heko 600 (10. Februar 2007)

Sorry ,aber ich habe die Tour letztes Jahr nicht gemacht . Ich bin nur im Bike -Park Leogang gewesen, der hat mich total abgeturnt.Aussedem ist letztes Jahr ein Lift nicht in Betrieb gewesen der die die 5 Gondeltour möglich gemacht hätte .
Gruss Heiko


----------



## Splash (11. Februar 2007)

@tobi.ass -> Wann wolltest Du das denn im Juli angehen? Ich bin die letzten beiden Juli-Wochen auch unten und wollte mir die Option auch offen halten, die Tour dann mal zu machen (war schon letztes Jahr geplant) ...


----------



## Dano (11. Februar 2007)

..."Einen ganzen Tag nur Freeriden auf den heißesten Single-Trails und das nur für die härtesten Freerider unter der Sonne des Glemmtales" (Saalbach-Homepage) naja, mich hat es wie Carsten eher enttäuscht, viel Schotter auf der offiziellen Route (im Forum gibt es aber ein paar Beschreibungen für Varianten, musst mal suchen). In guter Erinnerung ist mir eigentlich nur der Weg zur Hackelberg Alm geblieben (viele schöne Kehren und schöne Bedienung auf der Alm)


----------



## tobi.ass (11. Februar 2007)

Sind um den 14.-15. da und haben uns schon einen Guide gebucht, der die Tour nicht auf den Waldautobahnen fährt   Hoffe also auf einen hohen Funfaktor mit nicht enden wollende Trailabfahrten und einige technische Pasagen. Mal was anderes als deutsche Mittelgebirge eben. Bin ziemlich gespannt, da ich die Alpen und auch Saalbach bisher nur aus dem Wintersport kenne.  
Sufu hatte ich schon benutzt, aber nur Waldautobahnenabfahrer gefunden


----------



## X.T. (13. Februar 2007)

Kann auch nur ganz der Meinung Carstens nach sagen, dass es ein tierisches Forstweg-Gebolze ist. War letztes Jahr dort und kann es *wirklich* nicht weiter empfehlen. Totale enttäuschung. Nur etwas im Tal für die Rampenfreaks!!!!! 

Wollt Ihr richtig biken schaut mal unter "Hochschulsport Hannover bietet 10tägiges MTB Camp Winklmoosalm". Gar nicht so weit von Sallbach!

Viel Glück noch bei der Planung Eures Bikeurlaubs!


----------



## Blackdevel (11. Mai 2007)

Moin zusammen ...

tja was soll man sagen ... die 5 Gondel Tour finde ich persönlich ziemlich geil ... aber ... aber ... nur wenn man sie nicht nach dem offizellen Roadbook fährt und sich bei den Locals gut infomiert ... dann und nur dann ist es wohl eine der besten Freeridetouren der Alpen ... 

wenn ihr die Forstwege fahrt ... dann muss ich euch leider rechtgeben ... ;-) zum Glück fahren wir die nicht "GRINS"

Gruss Björn


----------



## THBiker (11. Mai 2007)

wir hatten auch nn Guide gebucht und es war vom technischen Anspruch enttäuschend, landschaftlichjedochein Traum!
Die größte Enttäuschung war, dass wir viele Höhenmeter auf Forstwegen vernichtet haben  bei der letzten Abfahrt nach Leogang sogar auf ner Teerstraße 
Das geld war die Tour nicht wert, auch wenn der Guide nett war


----------



## tobi.ass (11. Mai 2007)

Nu denn, ich blicke dennoch freudig auf die Tour und Vertraue unserem Guide! Der wird jeden Cent wert sein ... da bin ich mir sicher!
Werde nach der Tour berichten ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hart-Down (11. Mai 2007)

Hi Biker,
die 5-Gondel-Tour ist ein einiziger Witz. Auch die sonstigen Route und Beschilderungen (Dich ich in einer Woche gesehen habe) finde ich schwer verständlich. Was Spass macht ist als verboten ausgeschildert und der Rest macht keinen Spaß. 

Schade!


----------



## tobi.ass (12. Mai 2007)

Dann muß man eben auch mal Verbote ignorieren ...  auch wenn ich dafür von Euch Kloppe krieg ... Man muß ja beim Bremsen keine Furchen reißen und kann trotzdem Rücksichtsvoll Wanderern begegnen!  
Hey, der Berg ruft - wie ist unsere Sache


----------



## PeterES (16. Mai 2007)

Ich kann die neg. Berichte nicht verstehen!
Gehe im Juni zum 4 x nach Hinterglemm (www.hotel-conrad.at)  die geführten Touren sind echt Super (2 Leistungsgruppen) .


----------



## THBiker (16. Mai 2007)

PeterES schrieb:


> Ich kann die neg. Berichte nicht verstehen!
> Gehe im Juni zum 4 x nach Hinterglemm (www.hotel-conrad.at)  die geführten Touren sind echt Super (2 Leistungsgruppen) .



kommt auch drauf an was man erwartet, aber unter einer Freeride Tour verstehe ich etwas anderes! Landschaftliches ist gegen die geführten Touren nichts zu sagen und einem Tourenfahrer gefällt das sicherlich


----------



## PaleRider (17. Mai 2007)

kennt ihr vielleicht ein link zu ein gute tourguide.  Ende Juni wird ich dort sein und würde gerne was anderes als schotten wege erleben...


----------



## tobi.ass (17. Juli 2007)

Sodale, sind seid gestern zurück aus Saalbach! Es war einfach nur der Hammer!!!  
Ok, die 5-Gondel-Tour haben wir so nicht gemacht, weil wir weniger die Tour und Waldautobahnen, als mehr Singeltrailabfahrten machen wollten. Und da gibts genug davon und für jeden Anspruch ist was dabei! Einfach nur irre! Bei gutem Wetter ist das Panorama fantastisch und wenn man sich bei Locals schlau macht, oder nen Guide nimmt, sollte man zu dem Spaß kommen, den man sucht! 
Super Adresse und Bikerpension ist das Spielberghaus!!

Von wegen "Schotterweggebolze" und "nicht mehr hinfahren" und "nie wieder" ... wer die 5-Gondel-Tour nicht  genau nachfahren will kriegt die größtenteils auch über Singeltrails hin  
Ich werde da auf jeden Fall wieder aufschlagen ... (in Sallbach und ins Heidekraut )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.saint (17. Juli 2009)

jemand schon die neue tour gefahren? heißt ja jetzt big-5-bike-challenge und soll jetzt auch technischer geworden sein?

jemand infos dazu? und dann natürlich wieviel federweg man jetzt braucht, obs immernoch ein ht tut, bzw. ein am fully
danke gruß


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Juli 2009)

Kuckst du: http://www.downhill-board.com/52433-opening-der-big-5-bike-challenge.html oder http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=saalbach+freeride&search_type=&aq=f

Ich glaub genauer wirds wohl niemand beschreiben können. Hängt aber davon ab, was du wirklich machen willst, denn die großen Sprünge werden wohl mit einem HT nicht gehen.

Ich denk, du willst eher Trailsurfen gehen als Freeridestrecke fahren aber nicht bergauf treten?!? Außerdem hätte ich da meine Bedenken, dass dir ständig einer mit so einem schweren Teil im Hintern drinnen klebt. Als Nichtfreerider würde ich mich da nicht hin begeben. Sie bewerbens ja auch extrem als Freeriderstrecke.

... und im Ösen Forum hab ich dir das raus gesucht: http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/5-Gondel-Tour-Saalbach-th107065


----------



## the.saint (17. Juli 2009)

danke

hmm ja habe "nur" ein am mit 140mm, kollege der auch mitgeht nur ein hardtail...naja mal schaun wie wir das machen...
also wie du schon gesagt hast, auf den videos ist ja auch viel trailsurfen drauf...und die kleinen drops da ins steile dürften ja auch kein problem sein (umfahren geht ja auch immer)...wobei das ja wohl im bikepark is...schau mr mal


----------



## stöber (21. Juli 2010)

*ausgegraben*

Schon ein bisschen älter das Thema, aber wie ist denn dein Fazit??


----------



## Joachim1980 (21. Juli 2010)

Wie so oft => ausgeschilderte Touren, egal ob jetzt in Saalbach oder im Schwarzwald => der totale Fall von Rein. Daher sollte sich jeder Mtb'ler, der auf Singletrails steht, sich das Lesen von Karten aneignen. 

Gute Onlinekarte für Österreich => AMAP Online. (man beachte die Linien mit den Punkten)

Zur 5 Gondeltour:
Schöne Singletrails von der Kohlmaisbahn zum Asitz und später dann vom Asitz zurück zur Kohlmaisbahn. Der Hackelbergtail (Schattberg) ist das Highlight der Tour. Die Blueline am Reiterkogel in Hinterglemm ist immer ganz nett und war in den letzten Jahren immer gut gerichtet. (Hier ein Dank an das Schaufelteam vom Sporthotel Conrad)

Aber:

Abfahrt Asitz, Richtung Mittelstation der Bergbahn Leogang über den Hangman Singletrail ist bei Näße nicht fahrbar, da hier Nabentiefe Schlammlöcher auf einen warten. Selbst bei Trockenheit macht dieser Singletrail keinen Spaß, da er unglücklich gebaut ist, sehr wieviele Gegenanstiege hat die nicht mit schwung durchfahren werden können, ziemlich fertig ist, da unglück in den Hang gebaut. Zwischendrin sind aber auch einige ganz nette Passagen. 

Weitere Abfahrt von der Mittelstation nach Leogang über den Bikepark => **hust hust. Als der Worldcup in Leogang stattfand, haben so ziemlich alle Fahrer die zusammengefahrene Strecke bemängelt. Dies entspricht genau dem, wie die Strecke aussieht. Bremswellen, Bremswellen, Bremswellen.... Flow? Eher schmerzende Handgelenke.  Dies mit der zusammengefahrenen Strecke war in den letzten 4 Jahren schon so und wurde von Jahr zu Jahr nicht besser. 

Eine andere Möglichkeit ab Mittelstation Richtung Leogang ist der Hangman. Aber der ist wirklich nur Schotterweggebolze. 

Mein Fazit: Abfahrt von Bergstation der Seilbahn Leogang nach Leogang hinunter lohnt sich nicht.


Abfahrt Bergstation Kohlmaisbahn => Spielberghaus ist Schotterweg. Eine spassigere Verbindung habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Vor dem Spielberghaus die Abfahrt Wirtsalm Richtung Saalbach nehmen. Ist stellenweise ein Singletrail, stellenweise halb Singletrail, halb Schotterweg.


Zwölferkogel lohnt sich nicht, da hier nur Schotterwegabfahrten vom Gipfel führen.


Schattberg: Hackelbergtail. Ein Muss! Aber... ab der Hackelbergalm Schotterweggebolze bis ins Tal. Wer hier Karten lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.


Reiterkogel: BlueLine für die Tourenfahrer, RedLine für die Bergabfraktion. In den letzten Jahren immer gut gerichtet, im Gegensatz zu Leogang **hust hust.


Fazit zu 5 Gondeltour:
Wer Karten lesen kann, kauft sich das 5 Gondeltour Ticket und macht daraus eine Individualtour. Man lässt die entsprechenden Berggipfel und Abfahrten aus, welche sich nicht lohnen und ersetzt diese durch die vorhandenen Spaßvarianten.

Vom 27.7. bis 30.7. sind wir für 4 Tage wieder in Hinterglemm. Die 5 Gondeltour wird gemacht, aber in etwas angepasster und spassigerer Form.

PS: Andere Menschen, andere Meinungen, andere Vorlieben, andere Vorstellungen eines perfekten Biketages....


----------



## tobi.ass (21. Juli 2010)

@joachim1980:
bitte mal nach Deiner Rückkehr berichten, wir versuchen dieses Jahr Anfang September nochmal in Saalbach aufzuschlagen ... wie angedroht!


----------



## Joachim1980 (21. Juli 2010)

PN an mich Ende nächster Woche. Mit 30zig bekommt man graue Haare und evtl. auch graue Gehirnzellen?


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. August 2010)

hallo gemeinde.

also, ich habe vor mit ein paar leuten anfang september die BIG5 zu fahren. Die Infos auf der Site sind leider etwas mager. Ich lese desöfteren von alternativstrecken, weil die offiz. Strecke wohl etwas "langweilig" ist.
Ich habe nicht vor, meinen Tag auf Forst- und Schotterstrassen zu verbringen, werde wahrscheinlich jedoch 2 oder 3 CC-fahrer dabei haben, die auf der BIG5 website ja auch angesprochen werden.
Meine Frage: Ist es denn möglich, mit CC-fahrern den Tag zu verbringen und, sagen wir, diese Alternativstrecken zu fahren (singletrails, enduro- bis freeridestyle) und sich dann an den checkpoints wieder mit den CClern zu treffen? Nur dann dürfte es für alle interessant sein.

greetz, andy


----------



## FrHu (6. August 2010)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> PN an mich Ende nächster Woche. Mit 30zig bekommt man graue Haare und evtl. auch graue Gehirnzellen?



Hi,

wie war es denn? 

Ich möchte nächste Woche ebenfalls einmal nach Saalbach, kannst du mir bitte noch einmal ein paar Tipps bezüglich Karten und Strecken geben? 

Vielen Dank!

Gruß


----------



## DerandereJan (13. August 2010)

Wäre ich auch dran interessiert,.... wir sind Anfang September ne Woche unten...

speziell die *geheimen* Trails reizen....

Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAkka (16. August 2010)

same here 

bin auch Anfang September (05.-09.) in Hinterglemm und will aich die Big 5 möglichst trailreich fahren 

vielleicht kann man sich ja zusammen tun ?


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. August 2010)

bei uns hat sich der Plan "leider" etwas geändert. Anfang September werden wir nicht dort sein. Erst vom 17.-19. September. Hmpf.

Bin trotzdem sehr gespannt auf die Gegend dort.


----------



## DerandereJan (16. August 2010)

DAkka schrieb:


> vielleicht kann man sich ja zusammen tun ?




Wir sind auch ab 5. unten, allerdings im anderen Tal, in Leogang.
Es sind auch zwei dabei, die letztes Jahr schon da waren. Es scheint tatsächlich so, das man die 5er Tour sehr traillastig fahren kann, wenn man sich auskennt.
Ein Treffen sollte kein Problem sein, da wir eh meistens im Saalbacher bereich sein werden.

Grüße Jan


----------



## DAkka (17. August 2010)

Ich bin in Hinterglemm im Hotel Conrad, war Ende Mai schonmal dort.

Die Big 5 mit den Hotelguides startet jeweils Mittwochs um 09:00 Uhr.


----------



## Tatü (3. August 2011)

Ich hol den etwas alten Fred noch einmal nach oben. 
Ich möchte gerne die big5 fahren aber ohne die Schotterabfahrten dafür sind mir die Höhenmeter bergab einfach zu wertvoll. 
Habt ihr Tipps für mich für schöne Trails bergab? Gerne auch per pm.


----------



## tobi.ass (3. August 2011)

da gibt's so viele Leckerchen ... Guide buchen, einfach mal am Spielberghaus fragen und unterkommen ;-) Super Adresse für Bike - und Abfahrtswütige.


----------



## Tatü (3. August 2011)

Übernachtung ist dort nicht geplant. Daher benötige ich eure Hilfe. Ich habe vor nur für die big5 anzureisenl.


----------



## vopsi (4. August 2011)

wenn du mit schotterabfahrt die vom zwölferkogel meinst, die kannst du dir klemmen insofern du nicht speedige forstautobahnabfahrten magst. ich kenne keinen anderen offiziellen und auch keinen anderen inoffiziellen weg runter vom zwölferkogel. falls du nach den ( bis hierhin big 4 ) abfahrten wirklich noch zeit und lust hast, fahr je nach laune und können lieber etwas das zweite ( oder dritte,vierte etc.) mal, wobei nach leogang rüber die wohl anstrengendste variante wär.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (4. August 2011)

DAkka schrieb:


> Ich bin in Hinterglemm im Hotel Conrad, war Ende Mai schonmal dort.
> 
> Die Big 5 mit den Hotelguides startet jeweils Mittwochs um 09:00 Uhr.



Haben wir in den letzten zwei Jahren auch gemacht ,kann ich nur empfehlen vom Bike Hotel  Mittwochs zu starten.
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (13. August 2011)

Servus,

wir sind demnächst 7 Tage in Leogang. Der Plan sieht so aus, dass wir 2 Tage im Bikepark sind, 1x die Big 5 Tour fahren und den Rest so durch die Gegend rollen.

Welches Ticket brauchen wir denn für die Big5 Tour? Ich lese in den Beschreibungen immer von der JokerCard. Ist diese Tour auch mit dem Bikepark Ticket möglich? Dann würde sich nämilich die 3 Tageskarte anbieten.


----------



## silberwald (13. August 2011)

Ja, geht, da die Leoganger Karte ja auch in Saalbach und Hinterglemm und andersrum geht. Wer allerdings mit Freerider oder DHler mit nur einem Kettenblatt die Big 5 fahren will, wird den Anstieg zum Hacklbergtrail, der in den Big 5 drin ist verfluchen. Etwa 170 (zum Teil steile) hm raufschieben macht keinen Spass und so geil ist der Trail dann auch nicht, dass es diesen Anstieg rechtfertigt. Dann lieber die X-Line bis ganz runter.

Und die Joker Card gibt es ja nicht in Leogang, sondern nur in Saalbach und Hinterglemm. Und die geht (afaik) auch nicht in Leogang.


----------



## monkey10 (13. August 2011)

silberwald schrieb:


> Ja, geht, da die Leoganger Karte ja auch in Saalbach und Hinterglemm und andersrum geht...
> 
> Und die Joker Card gibt es ja nicht in Leogang, sondern nur in Saalbach und Hinterglemm. Und die geht (afaik) auch nicht in Leogang.



Hmm.. also ich würd jetzt verstehen was du meinst

ich war schon öfters in saalbach-hinterglemm. bei übernachtung in bestimmten pensionen/hotels ist die joker-card dort inklusive. man kann sie natürlich auch einfach kaufen (26 ).

mit der joker-card kann man pro nacht (bzw pro kartenkauf) einen tag biken (d.h. entweder von 9.00-16.30 oder auch von 12.00 mittag bis mittag nächsten tages). inklusive ist bei bei der joker-card 1 (EINE) gondelfahrt im bikepark LEOGANG.

mir wär das unbekannt, dass man mit der tageskarte in leogang auch in saalbach-hinterglemm fahren darf. sonst würd ja jeder in leogang die karte kaufen (und wahrscheinlich nächtigen). die preise sind jedenfalls unterschiedlich und IMHO der tourismusverband der beiden gebiete auch (trotzdem man von einem zum anderen per bike über den kohlmais kommt).

mit der GRAVITY-CARD kann man in beiden gebieten fahren. 

die 5-GONDELTOUR ist völlig überbewertet, die beiden gebiete selbst aber von tourenfahrer bis freerider interessant. je nachdem, mit dem welchen bike und fokus man unterwegs ist, sollte man eher die X-LINE, REITERKOGEL und KOHLMAIS (Spielberghaus etc) aufsuchen - für jene die auch Hm mit eigener Kraft erklimmen od. es etwas technischer haben wollen, gibts auch etwas.

viele aus dem flachen norden finden den kurzen hacklbergtrail auch mit big bikes interessant. imho ist es ein sehr einfacher kurzer flowtrail, der auch mit einem hardtail spass macht. die aussicht bzw alpine feeling ist aber wunderschön...

viel spass und nicht vergessen: dort ist es meist feucht/nass/schlammig und regnerisch (meine trefferquote 75%)

LG


----------



## vopsi (13. August 2011)

geht anscheinend doch:
zitat von der website bikepark leogang

Alle Karten in Leogang und Saalbach Hinterglemm gültig!
(Ausgenommen Bergfahrt mit Rad und 4 Stunden Karte)


----------



## silberwald (13. August 2011)

Wie der Vorposter schreibt. Des geht schon. Hab ich ja schon (in Leogang die Karte gekauft) ausprobiert. Und das mit der Feuchtigkeit/Nässe/Schlamm hat sich erst heute wieder bewahrheitet. Besonders die X-Line im unteren Teil.


----------



## monkey10 (13. August 2011)

vopsi schrieb:


> geht anscheinend doch:
> zitat von der website bikepark leogang
> 
> Alle Karten in Leogang und Saalbach Hinterglemm gültig!
> (Ausgenommen Bergfahrt mit Rad und 4 Stunden Karte)



scheinst recht zu haben

http://www.bikepark-leogang.com/de/betriebszeiten-preise/bergbahn-preise/
http://www.bike-circus.at/de/bergbahnen/preisebetriebszeiten/bikecard.html

ist auch umgekehrt so. für 31,50- darf man alle liftanlagen nutzen. nur bei der jokercard (die man nur bei nächtigung bestimmter pensionen/hotels) in saalbach-hinterglemm bekommt und bei dem um 4  billigeren big-5-ticket darf man in leogang die asitzbahn nur 1x benutzen.

freut mich jedenfalls.. in leogang bin ich heuer noch zu einem verlängerten wochenende eingeladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BayWa Biker (13. August 2011)

In der Abfahr zum Spielberghaus geht bei der Wirtsalm links ein schöner flowiger Trail Richtung Maisalm weg, Maisalm ist da ausgeschildert, nichts schweres aber schön zu fahren!


----------



## Hendrik1988 (14. August 2011)

Das hört sich alles schon ganz gut an. Wir werden uns dann vor Ort informieren bzw. den ersten Tag zum Auskundschaften nutzen. Die Urlauber in Leogang werden ja hauptsächlich Biker sein, die uns sicher hilfreiche Tipps geben können. 


Ist die Freeride Tour eine komplett andere Runde als die Big 5? Von der Beschreibung her ähneln sie sich ja stark. 

Und noch was. Die Leihpreise sind echt hart, zumindest beim Verleih vor Ort. Gibts in der Umgebung noch andere, günstigere Läden evtl. mit Radversicherung?


----------



## Julian0o (14. August 2011)

Ich will am Wochenende die Big 5 fahren. Wenns Wetter passt. 

Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo GPS Tracks für die Tour? 
Bin kein Freerider und stehe eher auf Flowige Trails. Hab nen Trek Remedy 9 2011. Is die Tour da was für mich/uns?

Was man hier so liest nimmt einem ja etwas die Lust... Gibt auch nirgends so wirkliche Infos wie die Tour genau verläuft und so.

Wäre dankbar für Infos.


----------



## Chrisinger (14. August 2011)

Hi,
ich will die Big 5 auch noch dieses Jahr fahren. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnhFRHaUpmw"]Big 5 Challenge Teil 1 Leogang      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Hier sieht man ganz gut wie die Tour aussieht. Nachdem ich das Video gesehen hab, werd ich sie auf jeden Fall fahren


----------



## vopsi (14. August 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Ich will am Wochenende die Big 5 fahren. Wenns Wetter passt.
> 
> Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo GPS Tracks für die Tour?
> Bin kein Freerider und stehe eher auf Flowige Trails. Hab nen Trek Remedy 9 2011. Is die Tour da was für mich/uns?
> ...



ach menno, 2 minuten arbeit:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.63326.html
http://www.big-5.at/
http://www.saalbach.com/de/sommer/das-tal-der-spiele/biking/big-5-bike-challenge.html


----------



## Julian0o (14. August 2011)

Bis auf den ersten Link liefern die anderen auch keine GPS Tracks. Aber danke!


----------



## vopsi (14. August 2011)

reicht dir der eine gps-track nicht? stimmt schon so. was denkst du....das die fast 60 kilometer durch "google-singletrack-view" abfotografiert wurde?
die anderen links sollten der information wegen dienen,sind auch einige bilder dabei.


----------



## Gumpi (14. August 2011)

vopsi schrieb:


> reicht dir der eine gps-track nicht? stimmt schon so. was denkst du....das die fast 60 kilometer durch "google-singletrack-view"



Erzähl ihm nichts von google,kennt er ja anscheinend nicht!! 
Wenigsten gabs ein Danke!!
Tzzzzz!!!


----------



## Julian0o (15. August 2011)

Ich hatte nur keinen GPS Track gefunden. Mehrere brauche ich nicht umbedingt. Nur weil hier einige von offizieller Route im Zusammenhang mit langweilig reden. 
Dachte es gibt vielleicht extra Routen mit schöneren Trails.

MfG
Julian


----------



## vopsi (16. August 2011)

wie ich einige seiten vorher schon erwähnte, kannst du dir meines erachtens den zwölferkogel klemmen und das sehen viele so.ändern ( als der gepostete gps-track vorgibt),
würde ich weiterhin die abfahrt ab bergstadl,hier bergstadl-trail statt forstweg. auf der rücktour vom asitz ist sicherlich auch einiges änderbar (offiziell wie inoffiziell) steht hier und im saalbach-thread etwas dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

